# unicornuate uterus



## Lady T

hello 
has anyone got an unicornuate uterus?
just wanted to chat about this condition.


----------



## Carmello_01

hi there,

I myself have a didelphys uterus with to cervices and vaginas, but there are some lovely ladies the the thread about uterine malformations with a unicornuate. 

best of luck :hugs:


----------



## princess-emma

hey hun i have a bicornuate uterus, a bit different i no but if u wanna chat then feel free..xx


----------



## Penfelyn

YES! I have a unicornuate uterus! I was told that it would make conception and pregnancy difficult - even unlikely. But I fell pregnant unexpectedly in February. I'm now 18 weeks and baby is fine (thus far).
I have been transferred to a clinic which I attend every 2 weeks. I have extra scans to check baby's growth and also my cervix. They weren't sure if the shape of the uterus would mean that I'd also have cervical incompetence. None of the consultants I have seen seem to be worried though. More worried about preterm delivery rather than actual miscarriage. I'll probably have a c-section as baby won't have enough room to turn around towards the end and may be breech. This is common with unicornuate uterus pregnancies.

Message me if you want to know any more info. I've known about my uterus for over 10 years now and have studied various journal articles and medical publications (I always have to know whats 'wrong' with me! and there is very little information out there as its so rare).

All the best x


----------



## cyclura

I also have a UU as well :thumbup: we didnt find out about mine until after DD in my avatar was born via C section. In my case I was told my fertility would be pretty much the same as I only have one ovary and it now appears it over compensates for the lacking one. I am currently pregnant again and I am going under consultant care due to my uterus. My daughter was born full term but she was born small, I will always have LBW babies due to it but they are not overly worried in my case about preterm labour and seem to think I will always go full term.Same as above with regards to breech babies, my daughter although small did not have enough room to turn and was breech, this baby is expected to be breech as well.


----------



## MelissaB327

i have just been diagnosed with unicornuate uterus. I also have pcos. My husband had cancer and the chemo that was given to him made his sperm count so low they think with everything going on we may never be able to have a child. Please help me, ive wanted a baby more then anything in the world and i feel lost with this news now.


----------



## Lady T

mellissa
hi huni this must of been a rough time for you. i cant begin to understamd what you have been through. all i can say is hang in there, at the moment will be starting clomid .which prob wont be good for u as hubbys low SC, but if that doesnt work we will be starting ivf, have you spoken to ur doc about differnt fertility treatments? there is hope out there for you, i have spoken to a few ladies that are pregnant with a UU, there will b a treatment that will wrk for u, i know ur hubbys SC is low due to chemo but other ppl have hubbys with a low SC and have gone through fertility treatments just because we have a UU doesnt mean we r unable to carry a child. hang in there hun and get as much info as you canon diffrent treatments that would be good for u. i hope ur huby is well now take care and im always here if u need to chat


----------



## Lady T

cyclura
thank you for getting back to me, its so nice to hear other peoples stories. did u have to under go fertility traetments?


----------



## cyclura

Nope no treatment at all, both pregnancies were natural. I have in the past miscarried triplets and a single so its not impossible for a lady with a UU to get pregnant, also its not impossible to carry full term either, I am the proof of that :thumbup: . Do get a consultant though as they will monitor you alot closer than a midwife and you will have more regular scans.


----------



## Penfelyn

MelissaB327 said:


> i have just been diagnosed with unicornuate uterus. I also have pcos. My husband had cancer and the chemo that was given to him made his sperm count so low they think with everything going on we may never be able to have a child. Please help me, ive wanted a baby more then anything in the world and i feel lost with this news now.

:hugs: Lots of women (myself included) had no problems getting (and staying) pregnant with a unicornuate uterus. Sure, its smaller than a normal shaped uterus, but the worst case scenario is that our babies are born at a lower birth rate, which isn't a hugely big deal in the scheme of things.

Don't lose hope. I was told that I'd probably never have a child. Then fell pregnant naturally, without even trying, in February. Was a bit of a shock! As for your husband's low sperm count - fertility treatments such as IVF should still work so don't let that get you down. Let me know if there is anything else you'd like to know hun xx


----------



## jenmc226

I found out about my unicornuate uterus during my second pregancy. I had no problems getting pregnant. In fact both my pregnancies were a bit of a "suprise". I delivered my son at 34wks via emergency C-section. My water broke, he wanted out and he was feet first. I'm 19wks now with baby #2 and my new doctor was going over my charts and found the Unicornuate Uterus diagnosis that I was never told about previously. He didn't seem all that concerned since my first pregnancy went (fairly) well and this one is going even better so far. He mentioned I may still deliver early but suspects I'll make it further than 34wks this time. Also, I will have to continue having C-sections. He told me my condition is pretty rare - if anything I think he was a little excited to handle my situation. Doctors seem to get excited by strange circumstances and abnormalities.


----------



## Penfelyn

jenmc226 said:


> I found out about my unicornuate uterus during my second pregancy. I had no problems getting pregnant. In fact both my pregnancies were a bit of a "suprise". I delivered my son at 34wks via emergency C-section. My water broke, he wanted out and he was feet first. I'm 19wks now with baby #2 and my new doctor was going over my charts and found the Unicornuate Uterus diagnosis that I was never told about previously. He didn't seem all that concerned since my first pregnancy went (fairly) well and this one is going even better so far. He mentioned I may still deliver early but suspects I'll make it further than 34wks this time. Also, I will have to continue having C-sections. He told me my condition is pretty rare - if anything I think he was a little excited to handle my situation. Doctors seem to get excited by strange circumstances and abnormalities.

Thats true - we totally do! Although I don't personally like being an 'exciting' patient. Haha. Glad to hear your pregnancies went well. Hoping I make it to 37 weeks, although they've said I probably won't xx


----------



## susantbay

Hello everyone, I'm a newbie to the forum and a newbie preggie lady. I was diagnosed with a UU last year and, after eight months of fertility treatment, got pregnant. I'm 8 weeks along now. I'm worried about complications, but I am hopeful! I took Clomid and received IUI treatments.


----------



## Penfelyn

Welcome, Susantbay! Congratulations on your pregnancy. Try not to worry about complications - I worry a bit, but everything has been great so far... and baby is starting to really kick now! Hope all goes well for you xx


----------



## susantbay

We saw the first ultrasound last week and it was pretty amazing to see the little peanut in there, where it was supposed to be. With UU and fertility, we weren't sure HOW MANY they'd find, but thankfully just one!


----------



## Lady T

hey susantbay
congratulations, i start clomid in aug and im hoping that its going to wrk fingers crossed. what treatments did u go through and how was it?


----------



## susantbay

HI Lady T. I took Clomid for five months in increasing dosage. That alone was not enough to help my right side UU wake up and do its thing. So, I did IUI three times with Clomid. The third time was a charm! I was getting really close to having to do IVF, which is not covered by insurance and insanely expensive. I felt the Clomid process was okay; I was a little more moody/emotional at times than usual. The IUI was no fun and I usually felt crampy afterwards for a few days. The whole thing was expensive! LOL


----------



## Lady T

susantbay
expensive but worth it,
i start clomis in aug just for one cycle , im just hoping that it will wrk or i will have to wait until nov. they have given me 3 mnths worth at the mo.im grumpy when its the time of the mnth as it is so im worried about mood swings lol. 
what is the difference between IUI and IVF ive heard alot about IVF as that is what the consultant has said my next option is.


----------



## Penfelyn

Just thought I'd say hi to you girls again. How is everyone doing? My bump is growing - baby is definitely on my right side, when I lye down i can see her on my right, whilst my left side is completely flat! When I'm stood up though its not noticable!
We had our scan on Wednesday and found out shes a girl. I couldn't quite believe it as I was so convinced she was a boy (and was secretly hoping for a girl... although obviously I'd have been over the moon with either). She's growing well and measuring well for her dates, all normal :)

How is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Lady T

hi penfelyn 
im so glad that u are doing well. im ok thank u just waiting to start the clomid very frustrating at the moment but i know that all this heart ache will be worth it. is this your first? im sorry ive got a shocking memory.


----------



## Penfelyn

Lady T said:


> hi penfelyn
> im so glad that u are doing well. im ok thank u just waiting to start the clomid very frustrating at the moment but i know that all this heart ache will be worth it. is this your first? im sorry ive got a shocking memory.

Yes she's my first. We'd planned not to 'try' until I'd finished my training, but this little one had other plans and was quite a surprise!

Hope you get to start clomid soon. You'll forget all about the heartache when you've got your baby in your arms. All the best :flower: :hugs:


----------



## Penfelyn

Just popping along to see how everyone is doing..
Could any of the ladies who have a UU and a baby please breif me on what to expect during childbirth etc. Should I make it to full term? Is a C section likely? My consultant has said there is no way of knowing when the baby will arrive, although they're thinking she'll be early. And a C section due to her probably being breech. I hate not knowing what to expect ! :flower: Hope you girls are doing ok :)


----------



## tippield

Unicornuate Uterus Success Story

I went in for an u/s at 6 weeks due to light spotting. The technician noticed a mass on my left side near/on the left ovary and said that it was most likely a corpus luteum cyst. However, right before we wrapped up the u/s, she positively identified the corpus luteum cyst on my right side and after following up with the dr., said that it was most likely a benign mass and not to worry. At my next OBGYN appointment, my dr. didnt mention anything about the u/s and when I asked, she said that the technician didnt mention anything in her notes. When I explained what I was told, she scheduled a follow-up u/s at another clinic. When I went in, the technician guessed that the mass was either a separate uterus or a separate uterine horn. She made this preliminary diagnosis due to the size, position and most importantly, the blood flow to the mass (blood flows differently to a mass vs. an organ). 
At my next appointment, I was diagnosed with either an asymmetrical bicornuate uterus (one lobe bigger than the other) or a unicornuate uterus with a rudimentary horn. Since I was pregnant at the time of the diagnosis, they werent able to make a conclusive diagnosis b/c things stretch during pregnancy. Luckily, my dr. was positive that the baby was implanted in the lager lobe, she just didnt know how much it would stretch to accommodate the baby. 
After researching for HOURS online and on the blogs, I was terrified - which is why I am sharing my novel of a story. The most common risks associated with this condition are c-sections (due to breech position), preterm labor and IGR (growth restriction). My doctor said that I would almost definitely have a c-section, she wasnt too worried about the pre-term labor, since most of the cases she sees deliver around 35-36 weeks and she almost never sees IGR. To be safe, I had an u/s every other week to measure the length of my cervix so that we could proactively mitigate pre-term labor and a growth u/s every month to make sure the baby was growing well. 
I made it to 39 weeks, had a scheduled c-section due to breech presentation and delivered a 6lb 1ouce very healthy baby boy. When doing the c-section, the dr. was able to positively diagnose a unicornuate uterus w/ a rudimentary horn. Luckily, the rudimentary horn did not have any endometrial lining, which means an embryo will never be able to implant in the small lobe. It also means that I have one functioning fallopian tube/ovary, which lowers my chances of conceiving by ~10%. However, seeing as how we conceived during the first week of our honeymoon, we werent too worried &#61514;
Lessons learned: Be your best advocate. If something does not make sense or if you notice a discrepancy in what you were told vs. a report, address it. Find a great dr. that you trust and who answers your questions. Also, make sure that your dr. consults w/specialists if you have this condition. My dr. had about 18 other drs look at every one of my u/s  it made me feel much better. Do your research, but try not to be too freaked out and try to enjoy your pregnancy. One of my biggest regrets is that I didnt enjoy my pregnancy b/c I was so scared. Get a dr. note to take it easy. I did, and I was put on reduced hours and got to take off work completely at 36 weeks (all covered by STD due to my diagnosis). I am sure that all my rest and relaxation made my positive outcome possible.


----------



## Tanaya

Hello Ladies

I have UU and I am 5th week prego and is my second pregnancy..First i delivered at 34th week and she didn't survive..I had hard time conceiving the second at last had to to 5 rounds of clomid and iui..

I want to know if there is anything i can do to postpone the premature labor?I also want to know if there is any support group for uu pregnant woman??


----------



## Lady T

Tanya
i am sorry about your loss and i really do feel for u that is my worst worry when i do fall pregnant. 
i do not know of any support groups as my understanding it is rare to have this condition. have u asked your doctor? if u dont mind i will put a post up for you and see if anyone knows 
xx keep in touch xx


----------



## jenmc226

Just a quick follow-up on my pregnancy...

I delivered my 2nd child almost 3wks ago via C-section. My first child was born via emergency C-section at 34 wks. My OB expected this pregnancy to make it past 34wks but still likely go early. Well I made it all the way to my scheduled C-section at 39wks. And frankly I think I would have gone overdue if left to wait. I had no indication that labor was near. My pregnancy was perfect, with the exception of some horrendous carpal tunnel issues near the end. Baby was much smaller than I expected - 6lb 10oz. Big babies run in my family, I was expecting an 8 pounder. It makes sense, though, since she didn't have as much room to grow.

Landon - 5yrs old - born at 34wks via emergency C-section, 4lb 3oz
Mallory - 3wks old - born at 39wks via scheduled C-section, 6lb 10oz

Good luck to those struggling with the condition. Stay positive and keep hope!


----------



## cyclura

congratulations :happydance: and welcome to the world LO 


I will update as well if thats ok, I am currently in my 35th week and all is looking good for us, we are having a boy this time and he is head down. I had a growth scan last week as my DD was LBW and he is estimated at 5 lb 9oz atm which is actually pretty good going for us. He has very little room left but he is now bigger than our DD was at 39 weeks so I am hoping we can get him over 6lb before he pops. I have had a few niggles and our consultant said his lungs are now developed so if he does arrive now he may not have to go to SCBU :happydance: if I can hold on for another week and a half I will be 37 weeks and it will be much more likely I will have him as soon as he is born. 

Because he is head down our consultant wants to go for a VBAC but we have strict time limits and guidelines plus a team ready with general for a quick CS should it be needed. I am alot happier with this consultant he had a whole 2 hour session with me last week going through everything and any possible complications so have a better idea of what to expect


----------



## shawctr

I stumbled across this thread while looking up something about UU. I just wanted to briefly share my story. I was diagnosed during the birth of our second premature baby boy. While I had no trouble conceiving (for that I am thankful and recognize how fortunate we were), I did have difficulty carrying my two little men to term. I went into labor at 28 weeks with both pregnancy's. My first was delivered vaginally at 33 weeks after 5 weeks of bed rest. My second was born via c-section at 28 weeks after a few days of bed rest. My UU was discovered during that c-section and confirmed with an HSG a few months later. I am sorry this post is short and to the point and that I have not read this thread in its entirety. I just noticed a question about the ability to deliver vaginally and had a quick second to reply. It is possible. This condition is somewhat rare and I know it is difficult to find answers. I hope things are going well with your pregnancy.


----------



## tinkerbell75

Penfelyn said:


> YES! I have a unicornuate uterus! I was told that it would make conception and pregnancy difficult - even unlikely. But I fell pregnant unexpectedly in February. I'm now 18 weeks and baby is fine (thus far).
> I have been transferred to a clinic which I attend every 2 weeks. I have extra scans to check baby's growth and also my cervix. They weren't sure if the shape of the uterus would mean that I'd also have cervical incompetence. None of the consultants I have seen seem to be worried though. More worried about preterm delivery rather than actual miscarriage. I'll probably have a c-section as baby won't have enough room to turn around towards the end and may be breech. This is common with unicornuate uterus pregnancies.
> 
> Message me if you want to know any more info. I've known about my uterus for over 10 years now and have studied various journal articles and medical publications (I always have to know whats 'wrong' with me! and there is very little information out there as its so rare).
> 
> All the best x

Thank you for your post. I have just discovered I have a unicornuate uterus following a 3d scan after investigations after 3 early miscarriages. I have been told that this is unrelated, however I'm not too sure! 

I can relate to you in that I have to know what is "wrong" with me and understand your frustration as there is little info about it, as it is so rare.

Hope all has worked out well for you, x


----------



## saramum

I also just found out I have a UU, during a c-section to deliver my second. I was able to get pregnant naturally both times, and the first pregnancy was completely straightforward (ending with a vaginal delivery on the due date). 

The second pregnancy was much more complicated - mostly things that have nothing to do with a UU (CMV, kidney stone, high AFP results, and others). I also had a placental abruption and 2 SCHs, and although my doc says they are unrelated to the UU, I suspect they could have been. 

In the end I had a C-section as my DD was breech (at 36w5d after waters broke). 

When I saw my doc at the postpartum check, he told me to forget about it all, and to come back if i get pregnant again. He also said if I have another (I hope to), then I can try for a VBAC provided the baby is not breech.He seemed to think that it shouldn't affect either my fertility, or my ability to stay pregnant. I hope he is right...


----------

